# Mitteldeutschland - Ostdeutschland



## Frank78

Split from here.



mannibreuckmann said:


> Hier im Westen Deutschlands sagt man wohl "zur Arbeit gehen" oder "Auf DIE Arbeit gehen" standardsprachlich. "Auf Arbeit" würde ich dagegen in Ostdeutschland verorten, "in die Arbeit" im Süden.



Hier geht beides, sowohl mit als auch ohne Artikel. Wobei in "Ostdeutschland" heute polnisch gesprochen wird 
Mitteldeutschland ist der korrekte Terminus für die Länder Sachsen,Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt.


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Frank78 said:


> Mitteldeutschland ist der korrekte Terminus für die Länder Sachsen,Thüringen und Sachsen-Anhalt.



Darüber kann man streiten. Ostdeutschland ist nach meinem Empfinden im Osten Deutschlands, und das hört dort an Oder und Neiße auf. Entsprechend kann man das, was 1937 Mitteldeutschland war, heute mit Fug und Recht als Ostdeutschland bezeichnen. Polnisch wird in Polen gesprochen, ganz sicher aber nicht in Ostdeutschland


----------



## Frank78

"Ostdeutschland/Ostzone" ist für mich ein Kampfbegriff aus dem Kalten Krieg.
Es heißt ja auch "Mitteldeutsche Tiefebene" oder willst du die jetzt auch umbennen?


----------



## sokol

*Anmerkung der Moderation:

Ich würde darum bitten, in diesem Thread nicht zu politisieren; es geht bitte nur um die sprachliche Bezeichnung - Danke!

sokol*


Und als "normales" Forumsmitglied möchte ich dazu beitragen:

Oft werden in der Tat die drei südlichen Bundesländer der ehemaligen DDR als *"Mitteldeutschland"* bezeichnet (während meines Wissens Hessen - historisch "eigentlich" auch Mitteldeutschland - heutzutage nicht mehr diesem regionalen Begriff zugeordnet wird, jedenfalls nicht in Alltagssprache).

*"Ostdeutschland"* wird in den Medien ganz überwiegend pauschal für die ehemalige DDR verwendet, obwohl es in Deutschland eine Tendenz gibt (siehe oben), den Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" zu verwenden (in Österreich, nur ganz nebenbei, ist das nicht so, da können die wenigsten mit "Mitteldeutschland" wirklich etwas anfangen).

Alle Lerner der deutschen Sprache würde ich jedenfalls davor warnen, "Ostdeutschland" im Sinn von "ehemalige Ostgebiete von Deutschland" (= heutiges Polen) zu verwenden. Dieser Sprachgebrauch ist politisch gefärbt und kann sehr leicht missverstanden werden. In diesem Sinn sollte "Ostdeutschland" nur historisch gebraucht werden.

Lektüre dazu - Wiki:
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mitteldeutschland
http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ostdeutschland


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Danke für den Beitrag. Damit kann ich prima leben.


----------



## Frank78

"Alle Lerner der deutschen Sprache würde ich jedenfalls davor warnen, "Ostdeutschland" im Sinn von "ehemalige Ostgebiete von Deutschland" (= heutiges Polen) zu verwenden.
Dieser Sprachgebrauch ist politisch gefärbt und kann sehr leicht missverstanden werden."

Ist der Sprachgebrauch von Ostdeutschland im Sinn der gesamten ehemaligen DDR nicht politisch gefärbt? Wohl kaum!

Spache kann sehr oft eine politisch Haltung implizieren, deswegen benutze ich korrekterweise "Mitteldeutschland" und "Ostdeutschland" nur im historischen Kontext, geht ja nicht (mehr) anders.

Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Brandenburg aus? Ostdeutschland oder Norddeutschland?
Historischerweise wurde eigentlich Brandenburg-Preußen immer zu den nordischen Staaten gerechnet. Da scheint es Überschneidungen mit Ostdeutschland zu geben.

Wenn man es nicht geografisch abgrenzen will dann, kann man es auch sprachlich. Und man kommt wohl fast zum gleichen Ergebnis.
http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/5/5b/Continental_West_Germanic_languages.png


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> Ist der Sprachgebrauch von Ostdeutschland im Sinn der gesamten ehemaligen DDR nicht politisch gefärbt? Wohl kaum!


Der Gebrauch von "Ostdeutschland" im Sinn von "ehemalige DDR" ist nicht nur in ausländischen, sondern auch in bundesdeutschen Medien üblich - und alltäglich.

Auch deutsche Universitäten verwenden den Begriff so - und gerade für Wissenschafter besteht ja sozusagen eine Verpflichtung zu grösstmöglicher Objektivität.

Dass die Begrifflichkeit von Mittel- und Ostdeutschland in Deutschland selbst ein umstrittenes Thema ist, bestreite ich natürlich nicht - und habe ich auch in meinem Beitrag entsprechend angeführt.
Es ist nichtsdestotrotz eine Tatsache, dass lediglich diese beiden Begriffe als einigermassen neutral aufgefasst werden können:

- Mitteldeutschland = Sachsen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt
- Ostdeutschland = ehemalige DDR

Beide Begriffe konkurrieren innerhalb Deutschlands miteinander.
Der Gebrauch von "Ostdeutschland" für "DDR" war bis vor der Wiedervereinigung eindeutig ein politischer Begriff, doch das hat sich mittlerweile geändert - jedenfalls, überwiegend, da ja, wie schon mehrfach erwähnt, gerade in Deutschland auch "Mitteldeutschland" als konkurrierender Begriff verwendet wird.


Übrigens: ich denke nicht, dass die traditionelle Einteilung deutscher Dialekte in diesem Zusammenhang hilfreich ist - schlicht und einfach deswegen, weil Hessen und Rheinländer ihre Bundesländer gewöhnlich eben nicht selbst Mitteldeutschland zuordnen.

Geographische Begriffe sind nun einmal nicht immer zu 100% exakt, Überschneidungen sind üblich.
Alleine die Tatsache, dass ein deutscher Schulbuchverlag im Inhaltsverzeichnis diese Frage stellt:
"Was ist Mitteldeutschland und wo liegt es heute?"
demonstriert doch, meines Erachtens, schon sehr deutlich, dass den Deutschen durchaus nicht selbstverständlich klar ist, was für eine Region damit nun wirklich gemeint ist.

Es handelt sich bei diesem Titel übrigens um eine wissenschaftliche Publikation für die Hochschule - Exkursionsführer Mitteldeutschland (2001), und die erste Zeile aus der Beschreibung siehe oben ist vielleicht auch ganz interessant (derselbe Link):
"Mit dem Traditionsbegriff Mitteldeutschland versucht der Süden der neuen Länder seine Position in Deutschland neu zu definieren."


----------



## Frank78

Nun gerade die Medien ranzuziehen zu diesen Thema halte ich für zweifelhaft. Hier wird der Begriff zuweilen abwertend benutzt. (zumindest in den deutschen Medien)

Was Universitäten betrifft kann ich das wiederlegen. Vielleicht lag´s aber auch daran, dass ich an einer mitteldeutschen Universität studiert habe.


----------



## sokol

Frank78 said:


> Nun gerade die Medien ranzuziehen zu diesen Thema halte ich für zweifelhaft. Hier wird der Begriff zuweilen abwertend benutzt. (zumindest in den deutschen Medien)


Dann warten wir doch einmal auf andere Meinungen von Deutschen - in Österreich jedenfalls ist "Ostdeutschland" der übliche und auch (fast) einzige gebrauchte Begriff, "Mitteldeutschland" wird bei uns nur im historischen Sinn verwendet.
(Klarerweise besteht in Österreich nicht diese Sensibilisierung wie in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.)

Hier übrigens noch einige Titel wissenschaftlicher Publikationen und Artikel, die "Ostdeutsch(land)" im Sinn von "ehemalige DDR" im Titel tragen, ausschliesslich deutsche Verlagshäuser bzw. Websites:
Pressevertrieb in Ostdeutschland (de Gruyter)
Ostdeutsche Hochschulen und Institute (spektrum Magazin)
Innovationen in Ostdeutschland (Springer)

usw. usf.
Manchmal wird anstelle von "Ostdeutschland" in solchen Publikationen und Artikeln auch "die neuen Länder" verwendet, was dasselbe bedeutet (oft findet man beides alternierend) - ich sehe also da durchaus keinen (per se) pejorativen Gebrauch.

Ausserdem wüsste ich auch nicht, wie sonst man sich auf diesen Raum beziehen sollte - "Ex-DDR" scheinen deutsche Medien zu meiden (und klingt zumindest für meine Ohren eher pejorativ als "Ostdeutschland" oder auch "die neuen Länder").


----------



## Frank78

sokol said:


> Dann warten wir doch einmal auf andere Meinungen von Deutschen - in Österreich jedenfalls ist "Ostdeutschland" der übliche und auch (fast) einzige gebrauchte Begriff, "Mitteldeutschland" wird bei uns nur im historischen Sinn verwendet.
> (Klarerweise besteht in Österreich nicht diese Sensibilisierung wie in der Bundesrepublik Deutschland.)
> 
> Hier übrigens noch einige Titel wissenschaftlicher Publikationen und Artikel, die "Ostdeutsch(land)" im Sinn von "ehemalige DDR" im Titel tragen, ausschliesslich deutsche Verlagshäuser bzw. Websites:
> Pressevertrieb in Ostdeutschland (de Gruyter)
> Ostdeutsche Hochschulen und Institute (spektrum Magazin)
> Innovationen in Ostdeutschland (Springer)
> 
> usw. usf.
> Manchmal wird anstelle von "Ostdeutschland" in solchen Publikationen und Artikeln auch "die neuen Länder" verwendet, was dasselbe bedeutet (oft findet man beides alternierend) - ich sehe also da durchaus keinen (per se) pejorativen Gebrauch.
> 
> Ausserdem wüsste ich auch nicht, wie sonst man sich auf diesen Raum beziehen sollte - "Ex-DDR" scheinen deutsche Medien zu meiden (und klingt zumindest für meine Ohren eher pejorativ als "Ostdeutschland" oder auch "die neuen Länder").



Neue Länder finde ich ok 
Übrigens ich würde auch nie zu Bayern sagen es liegt in Westdeutschland, sondern eben in Süddeutschland.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich habe immer Schwierigkeiten mit dem Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" - weil er suggeriert, es gäbe ein Ostdeutschland östlich davon.

Man kann es aber auch als in der Mitte zwischen Nord und Süd liegend auffassen.

Mitteldeutschland wäre dann ein Teil von Ostdeutschland und gegebenenfalls von Westdeutschland (letzteres wird nicht so betrachtet).

Nicht immer ist jede Himmelsrichtung sprachlich ausgeführt.

In der DDR wurde übrigens ganz selbstverständlich von "Westdeutschland" gesprochen und damit die BRD in den damaligen Grenzen gemeint.


----------



## Frank78

Hutschi said:


> In der DDR wurde übrigens ganz selbstverständlich von "Westdeutschland" gesprochen und damit die BRD in den damaligen Grenzen gemeint.



Eben! Willst du etwa jetzt die gleiche Rhetorik aufgreifen und "Ost-" bzw. "Westdeutschland" sagen?


----------



## klopsi

Mitteldeutschland = Sachsen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt
Ostdeutschland = alle Bundesländer, die zur ehemaligen DDR gehörten

Ob das nun politsch korrekt ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt, so wird es hier (Sachsen) jedenfalls verwendet.


----------



## Hutschi

Frank78 said:


> Eben! Willst du etwa jetzt die gleiche Rhetorik aufgreifen und "Ost-" bzw. "Westdeutschland" sagen?


 
Ich denke, es sind heute keine politischen Begriffe im Sinne des eisernen Vorhangs mehr. Es sind heute geografische Begriffe.

Ich würde die Begriffe im jeweiligen historischen Kontext verwenden, wobei ich "Mitteldeutschland" vermeide, wenn es geht. Das ist sicher eine Voreingenommenheit. In meinem Kopf vermischen sich hier die Begriffe noch zu sehr.

In der Umgangssprache sage ich Ostdeutschland oder Westdeutschland, aber auch Süddeutschland und Norddeutschland.

Mitteldeutschland kommt meist in der Wortbildung "MDR" = "Mitteldeutscher Rundfunk" vor.


klopsi said:


> Mitteldeutschland = Sachsen, Thüringen, Sachsen-Anhalt
> Ostdeutschland = alle Bundesländer, die zur ehemaligen DDR gehörten
> 
> Ob das nun politsch korrekt ist oder nicht sei dahingestellt, so wird es hier (Sachsen) jedenfalls verwendet.


 
So verwende ich es im Prinzip auch.


----------



## Frank78

"Ich denke, es sind heute keine politischen Begriffe im Sinne des eisernen Vorhangs mehr. Es sind heute geografische Begriffe."

Tut mir Leid, aber in meinen Augen sind es eben keine geografischen Begriffe. Rostock und Schwerin sind wohl kaum im Osten Deutschlands gelegen.


----------



## Derselbe

Also Frank78:

Völlig egal, ob deine Argumentation sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Ausländern zu raten, den Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" zu verwenden und Polen "Ostdeutschland" zu nennen, halte ich für bedenklich.

In etlichen Berufsfeldern kann sowas deine komplette Karriere beenden. Und nochmal: Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob das gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Wenn ein in der öffentlichkeit stehender Mensch Brandenburg als Mitteldeutschland bezeichnet, kann er seine weiteren Karrierephantasien in Deutschland begraben. "Mitteldeutschland" ist die Standardbezeichnung der NPD für die neuen Bundesländer.

Ob der Begriff "Ostdeutschland" für die neuen Bundesländer noch angebracht ist, darüber kann man sicher streiten. Aber "Mitteldeutschland" zu verwenden ist schlicht eine Katastrophe. Das ist ungefähr so angebracht, wie vom "Reich" zu sprechen. 

Und nochmal, es geht nicht darum, ob deine Argumente sinnvoll sind oder ob die Reaktionen gerechtfertigt sind. Schon viele Leute haben ungerechtfertigter Weise ihren Job oder ihr Amt verloren. Das Gefühl, in Wahrheit nichts falsch gemacht zu haben, bringt denen auch nichts mehr.

*Ich kann jedem Deutschlernendem nur dringend davon abraten, den Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" zu verwenden.

*Außer einigen Sprachforschern, die eine regionale Differenzierung zwischen den neuen Bundesländern zu Sprachforschungszwecken benötigen, wird er leider hauptsächlich in anrüchigem Zusammenhang verwendet. Hier lesen aber auch viele, die vielleicht Manager, Juristen oder Mediziner werden wollen. In solchen Zusammenhängen ist das mE ein gefährlicher Begriff.


----------



## Frank78

Derselbe said:


> Also Frank78:
> 
> Völlig egal, ob deine Argumentation sinnvoll ist oder nicht. Ausländern zu raten, den Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" zu verwenden und Polen "Ostdeutschland" zu nennen, halte ich für bedenklich.
> 
> In etlichen Berufsfeldern kann sowas deine komplette Karriere beenden. Und nochmal: Dabei kommt es nicht darauf an, ob das gerechtfertigt ist oder nicht. Wenn ein in der öffentlichkeit stehender Mensch Brandenburg als Mitteldeutschland bezeichnet, kann er seine weiteren Karrierephantasien in Deutschland begraben. "Mitteldeutschland" ist die Standardbezeichnung der NPD für die neuen Bundesländer.
> 
> Ob der Begriff "Ostdeutschland" für die neuen Bundesländer noch angebracht ist, darüber kann man sicher streiten. Aber "Mitteldeutschland" zu verwenden ist schlicht eine Katastrophe. Das ist ungefähr so angebracht, wie vom "Reich" zu sprechen.
> 
> Und nochmal, es geht nicht darum, ob deine Argumente sinnvoll sind oder ob die Reaktionen gerechtfertigt sind. Schon viele Leute haben ungerechtfertigter Weise ihren Job oder ihr Amt verloren. Das Gefühl, in Wahrheit nichts falsch gemacht zu haben, bringt denen auch nichts mehr.
> 
> *Ich kann jedem Deutschlernendem nur dringend davon abraten, den Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" zu verwenden.*



Autsch, Null Argumente in deinem Beitrag und dann kommt die NPD-Keule.
Ich hab nie behaupted Ostdeutschland=Polen (im ersten Thread das war ein absichtlich nicht-politischer korrekter Witz). Ich bin der Meinung, dass es Ostdeutschland nicht mehr gibt, mit der Ausname Brandenburg was zu diskutieren wäre ob es Osten oder Norden ist.

Übrigens ist die Verwendung gar nicht so eindeutig, wie es hier den Anschein hat.( Das ich der einzige Verfechter bin  )

google:
Mitteldeutschland:  *1.010.000
*Ostdeutschland : *2.470.000*


----------



## Derselbe

Frank78 said:


> Autsch, Null Argumente in deinem Beitrag und dann kommt die NPD-Keule.
> Ich hab nie behaupted Ostdeutschland=Polen (im ersten Thread das war ein absichtlich nicht-politischer korrekter Witz). Ich bin der Meinung, dass es Ostdeutschland nicht mehr gibt, mit der Ausname Brandenburg was zu diskutieren wäre ob es Osten oder Norden ist.



Ich sage ja nicht, dass das gerechtfertigt ist. Insofern bringe ich natürlich keine Argumente. Ich sage nur, viele Menschen werden es so interpretieren. Und das ist ein Umstand auf den man Ausländer hinweisen sollte. Und die NPD-Keule ist nicht das, was ich hier gegen dich verwenden will, sondern das, von dem ich befürchte, dass manche es abbekommen könnten. 

Nochmal: Ob das sinnvoll ist oder nicht, spielt doch keine Rolle. Ich sage ja nicht, dass ich persönlich es für unabgebracht halte, "Mitteldeutschland" zu sagen. Ich sage nur, wenn Frau Steinbach den Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" verwenden würde, hätte sie wohl noch nen ganzen Sack anderer Probleme am Hals.

Ich hoffe, du verstehst, dass ich persönlich deine Argumentation nicht angreife, sondern nur befürchte, dass Leute damit unnötige Probleme bekommen könnten.


----------



## Derselbe

Also vielleicht ist meine Befürchtung ja auch nicht gerechtfertigt. Ich würde den Begriff trotzdem nicht verwenden und sicher nicht um die gesamten neuen Bundesländer zu beschreiben. Sicher ist sicher. Man weiß nie, wer es falsch auffasst.


----------



## Hutschi

Jedenfalls wird der Begriff "Mitteldeutsch" vom MDR offiziell verwendet (Mitteldeutscher Rundfunk). Mir gefällt das gar nicht, aber das ist eben persönliche Meinung. Der Begriff ist offiziell.

Für mich hat der Begriff nur Sinn als Abgrenzung zu Süddeutschland und Norddeutschland. 

"Ostdeutschland" kann man nur als Synonym für die fünf neuen Bundesländer verwenden. Einen anderen sinnvollen Gebrauch gibt es nicht.

Die Grenzen der BRD sind heute international anerkannt und sie ihrerseits erkennt sie an.


----------



## Derselbe

Hutschi said:


> Die Grenzen der BRD sind heute international anerkannt und sie ihrerseits erkennt sie an.



Die NPD benutzt den Begriff als Abgrenzung zu Westdeutschland, was offenbar implizieren soll, dass es ein Deutschland östlich der Oder gäbe. 
Das gibt dem Begriff einen faden Beigeschmack.

Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ein an sich unverfänglicher Begriff durch Aneignung von Seiten von Extremisten unbenutzbar wird.

Nochmal: Das heißt nicht, dass ich das in der Sache für gerechtfertigt halte.


----------



## krlsdg

Frank78 said:


> "Alle Lerner der deutschen Sprache würde ich jedenfalls davor warnen, "Ostdeutschland" im Sinn von "ehemalige Ostgebiete von Deutschland" (= heutiges Polen) zu verwenden.
> Dieser Sprachgebrauch ist politisch gefärbt und kann sehr leicht missverstanden werden."
> 
> Ist der Sprachgebrauch von Ostdeutschland im Sinn der gesamten ehemaligen DDR nicht politisch gefärbt? Wohl kaum!
> 
> Spache kann sehr oft eine politisch Haltung implizieren, deswegen benutze ich korrekterweise "Mitteldeutschland" und "Ostdeutschland" nur im historischen Kontext, geht ja nicht (mehr) anders.
> 
> Wie schaut es eigentlich mit Brandenburg aus? Ostdeutschland oder Norddeutschland?
> Historischerweise wurde eigentlich Brandenburg-Preußen immer zu den nordischen Staaten gerechnet. Da scheint es Überschneidungen mit Ostdeutschland zu geben.
> 
> Wenn man es nicht geografisch abgrenzen will dann, kann man es auch sprachlich. Und man kommt wohl fast zum gleichen Ergebnis.


 
Wie du gesagt hast, haben "Mitteldeutschland" und "Ostdeutschland" eine politische Haltung. Wie kann man die Namen dieser Regionen anders sagen, ohne dass sie politische Konnotaionen haben?


----------



## Hutschi

Derselbe said:


> Die NPD benutzt den Begriff als Abgrenzung zu Westdeutschland, was offenbar implizieren soll, dass es ein Deutschland östlich der Oder gäbe.
> Das gibt dem Begriff einen faden Beigeschmack.
> 
> Es wäre nicht das erste mal, dass ein an sich unverfänglicher Begriff durch Aneignung von Seiten von Extremisten unbenutzbar wird.
> 
> Nochmal: Das heißt nicht, dass ich das in der Sache für gerechtfertigt halte.



Das ist möglich. Die Dokumente der NPD habe ich nicht gelesen. Allerdings ist es sehr unlogisch. Denn was ist dann Westdeutschland? Die BRD?

Man kann also sagen, dass es in diesem Fall erneut eine politische Bedeutung hat, aber eine völlig andere, als die mir geläufige.



krlsdg said:


> Wie du gesagt hast, haben "Mitteldeutschland" und "Ostdeutschland" eine politische Haltung. Wie kann man die Namen dieser Regionen anders sagen, ohne dass sie politische Konnotationen haben?



Offensichtlich gar nicht, wenn man die Angaben von "Derselbe" ernst nimmt. 

Allerdings werden sie hier nicht in diesem Sinne verwendet. 
Der Mitteldeutsche Rundfunk benutzt zumindest "mitteldeutsch" für seinen Sendebereich. Das sollte man als verwenden können. Kann man das so sagen?


----------



## mannibreuckmann

Das Problem liegt darin, dass in den Köpfen der Ultrarechten ein "Deutsches Reich" (mindestens) in den Grenzen von 1937 herumspukt, das es wieder zurückzubekommen gilt. 

Und wenn man sich dieses geografische Gebilde ansieht, ist eine Einteilung in Westdeutschland (BRD ohne Ex-DDR), Mitteldeutschland (Ex-DDR) und Ostdeutschland (heutiges Polen östlich von Oder und Neiße) nachvollziehbar, auch wenn einem dabei die Galle hochkommt.

Es geht also immer um den Zusammenhang, in dem die Begriffe verwendet werden. Und da dieser nicht jedem Deutsch Lernenden klar sein muss, kann diesem tatsächlich nur angeraten werden, den Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" einfach nicht zu verwenden.

In Österreich wird er schließlich auch nicht benötigt, wie oben erwähnt, und dort wird bekanntlich auch Deutsch gesprochen.

Was man Deutsch Lernenden eher raten sollte, ist, einmal zwischen den Zeilen zu lesen, WENN der Begriff "Mitteldeutschland" irgendwo auftaucht.


----------



## Derselbe

Also ich habe nochmal im Freundeskreis rumgefragt und die meisten Gefragten hatten diese Assoziation nicht. Die meisten haben es mit Hessen assoziiert. Wie auch immer, man weiß nicht, wer es falsch verstehen könnte. Insofern würde ich nach wie vor zu Vorsicht raten, auch wenn der Begriff wohl nicht so verfänglich ist, wie ich zunächst annahm.


----------



## trbl

Mit Mitteldeutschland können viele wohl nichts anfangen, und für die anderen hat der Begriff einen seltsamen Beigeschmack.

Die Bezeichnung Ostdeutschland für die neuen Bundesländer ist im allgemeinen Sprachgebrauch fest etabliert. Was an der Abgrenzung falsch sein soll, erschließt sich mir nicht. Diese Länder liegen nun mal im Osten des Landes (und nicht mehr in der Mitte).


----------

